# Logging on problem



## C Nash (Sep 16, 2001)

I have RVUSA in my favorites but, I have problems getting it to log in.  It comes up on the cannot be found page.  I have tried putting the web address in and it still comes up unable to find.  I can go to search and click on the web and it works ok.  What am I doing wrong?  Cars I can fix.  Computers are another story.  I know how to turn this  on and peck a little on the keys.  Thanks

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## gpetry (Sep 17, 2001)

Logging on problem

Are you having problems bringing the hompage up or the forums? Is there any particular time of day you have the problem? I am not aware of any site downtime in the last 3 months

-Greg Petry


----------



## C Nash (Sep 17, 2001)

Logging on problem

Greg, I am having problems bringing up the homepage. I put the forum in favorites and it worked ok.  I am on my school computer now and it works fine so I think I may have a computer problem at home.  I have had problems logging on around 8pm cst at home. thanks

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Old Forum Post (Sep 21, 2001)

Logging on problem

Chelse,

Has your problem been resolved yet?  

Keep us posted.

Webmaster
RVUSA.com


----------



## C Nash (Sep 24, 2001)

Logging on problem

Webmaster,
Yes, I have been having problems logging on.  This is the first time I have been able to get to the forum since my last post. I have not been able to even get the home page lately at home. I have not been able to log on at work (whoops don't tell anyone) either.  Have really missed reading all the post.  Great group here. Tonight everything seems to be fine. Thanks

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Butch (Sep 25, 2001)

Logging on problem

I have no problem logging on during the week.  Weekends are another story.  It's almost like the site doesn't exist on weekends. Happy motoring, Butch - Nancy Lake, Alaska


----------



## Carl J (Oct 15, 2001)

Logging on problem

Complain to your service provider. I had trouble logging on to another
site and Bellsouth finally fixed it after I complained several times,
the last of which I emailed the site with a copy going to Bellsouth.
That got their attention and action was taken. (I have both Internet
Explorer and Netscape and both had the problem, so that helped narrow
things down).


----------



## C Nash (Oct 16, 2001)

Logging on problem

Thanks Carl
I haven't had to much problem logging on lately all though I did have to go to search to get in tonight.  Would not go when I tried to go from favorites.  Came up and said page could not be found.  Went to web search and logged on with no problem.  Probably is my server but, can't complain because its cheap.  Guess you get what you pay for. Don't know nothing about these computers.  Think ours has a bug.  Can not even get it to shut down.  Have to cut it off with the switch. Why can't they be simple like a car then I would know what to do.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

